# Parade Goats



## CircleK_Annye (May 17, 2013)

I have a couple harness & lead trained boer does that I'd like to start entering in local parades. Are their hooves alright on asphalt though? I'm looking at short parades of one mile or less. I've already got a training plan roughed out for what would be their first in mid October. Just wondering about the road surface. Thanks


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive thought about doing this to. Just to show the nigerian bred. And it would be fun  But dont know about the road never thought of it hurting them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The asphalt won't hurt their feet, it does tend to be drying though. Putting a good hoof moisturizer on them would be a good idea. I like Rainmaker.


----------

